# Check out what was in my backyard :)



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Never saw on in our area in all the years we lived here. These past few months...we've been seeing this guy. It's always been a fleeting glance...of him flying down the river...and once of him flying off our roof and over our porch...making Ava jump right up in the air. This guy is huuuuge. Yesterday...he finally landed...and we were able to get this great pic. Again..this morning...we saw him sitting in our tree...so I think he has made this area his home. He is banded.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, how cool is that!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, that is AWESOME!!! I absolutely LOVE Eagles!! One of my favorite wild animals.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW, how awesome!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am sooooo jealous!! 

And I now have hope!! 

I keep hearing of all the eagles on the river (from all the guys who sit at the gun club and drink beer all day) and now I have hope that I won't have to become an alcoholic to see a Bald Eagle!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I would love to see a bald eagle. Great picture.

There is a bald eagle in Algonquin park. It has been seen flying around the visitors centre. I did see it, but it was so far away that I couldn't identify it, but others did by it's shape.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That's amazing!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

What an awesome picture!!!!


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

That's great. We have some in our area, but never just standing.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, amazing picture! 
They released several pairs in the Tennessee valley area, near me, but I've yet to see one.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

He is beautiful, that is great you guys to see him up close and personal, the biggest bird I ever seen here in my area was an owl, and he wasn't nearly as magnificent looking as your Eagle!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love Eagles!

Great pics you are so lucky


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgoeus!! What a great shot.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow gorgeous! That's really cool that he's living somewhere around your home, you'll probably get to see a lot of him!

I was so surprised when one day I was driving near my house and saw a huge bird sitting on an electric pole. I pulled over and stopped to get a good look at it and took a picture, then went home to find out what it was. It was a Golden Eagle, I didn't even know they lived in my little section of plains in Colorado. It was amazing and I still look at that picture every once in a while to admire. We see owls and hawks all the time, though still like to see them, but they are far less cooperative for pictures than that eagle was.

Birds of prey are always just stunning.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice backyard...
that'd make me cry tears of awe & joy!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Very neat!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Great picture! When I lived in Schoharie County, NY when I was younger there was a pair of bald eagles that lived by a big lake that was in a really rural area, so hopefully they are still there doing well.


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

Just awesome.. How wonderful to have one in your own backyard.

I loooooooove eagles and would die if one landed in my backyard. They are my very favorite bird. They are a symbol of our great country also. Did I say I love eagles?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

be very watchful of your kitties if they go outside - you might let your neighbors know as well.

Great photo! hopefully he(?)'ll pose for more photo ops


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Great Photo!!

There was a family of them nesting in Dalton, there was a big story on it, and they had eaglets, so perhaps we'll keep getting more.

I saw one over at Lake Winola...swooped down, grabbed a fish and was off before I knew what was happening or had time to grab the camera, so perhaps we'll be seeing more of them


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

THATS SO COOL!!!!! AWESOME!!!! I ENVY [email protected]!!!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh WOW!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I saw a golden eagle on my way to work one morning, but never a bald eagle. My dad knows where their nests are though, he says he has seen them in Shenango.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That is SO cool! Beautiful! 

My DH would just flip! He LOVES Eagles!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

We have a nesting pair around here along the river but for some reason I never saw them this summer. Others did so I know that they are still around.

When we used to fish at one lake on Manitoulin, there was a nest right were we would fish on this little island in the lake. They had two eaglets one year and one the next. 

We went out one day to do some fishing and sat and sat and... never a nibble. Meantime the young eaglet was sitting in the tree watching us. Momma shows up and fly's right over our heads. 
We continue to sit there fishing. Or should I say waiting. Meanwhile junior bird is still watching. 

Suddenly we heard a cry from the eaglet and looked around. Here was Momma coming back with a HUGE Salmon in her talons. She had gone out the the big lake and got lunch for the kids. As it turned out she was the only one to catch a fish that day!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Simply beautiful!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Our friend has been coming consistently now. I'm not sure if we will ever capture him so beautifully...as we did Sunday...but I am now watching him and trying..

Monday morning...sat in our tree from at least 6:30 - 8:30 am










Tuesday morning - sat in our tree from at least 6:30 until 8:45 am. Waited to get a video of him flying away...but unfortunately..he swooped down in the branches...then down river away from me







This is just video of when a bunch of crows surrounded him and proceeded to "yell" at him. I was a little worried that maybe he was sick? But they eventually left. I'm thinking maybe they are just ticked off that a new guy has come to town? They are bullies...lol.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: be very watchful of your kitties if they go outside


We have tons of eagles around here and whenever we have a small pup we keep on eye on the sky when outside until they get past "eagle bait" weight. 

I have never seen it happen but every so often in the local news we read about eagles getting a small dog









We have loons that nest on our lake and every year they battle with the eagles trying to get their eggs. Most years the eagles win. Sad to watch nature in action sometimes.

A few years back we had one eagle that just sat on a log beside the lake for several days - not moving. We called the local bird rescue group who agreed that was not normal for a healthy eagle and came out to capture it, rehab it and then release it back to the wild. It is steep getting down to the lake so when the guy came out I went with him to show him the trail. The eagle did not even try to fly when we approached it which is unusual. He had me go off to one side and wave my jacket as a distraction while he came up behind it and put a bag over it. Once he had the eyes covered he could safely tape it's talons, then removed the bag and crated it. Up close in his hands the eagle looked gigantic!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: a bunch of crows surrounded him and proceeded to "yell" at him. I was a little worried that maybe he was sick


Probably not sick. This type of activity is common around here when the Ravens and Eagles argue over the same food they have spotted for dinner.


----------



## squirl (Dec 20, 2005)

They are awesome. We had a family of them that live over by us. There is the female, male, and they actually had 3 babies, it was amazing. They have been there for a few years so who knows if they will stay any longer.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He's here right now! I wish I had a better camera!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! What strength he portrays. I love the grooming shots!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

WOW... how awesome is that!!!


----------



## slovakattack (Oct 9, 2009)

Im in southwestern ontario and when I saw one of those here, I just about drove into the ditch gawking at it.. stopped and stared until he/she flew away... simple breath taking.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've only seen one. Taking DD to the doctor's. Not if Danville or Kingston. Almost wrecked my care....what a wing span!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That is just amazing.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Absolutely stunning and beautiful. Thank you so much for getting those pictures!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That is sooo fantastic you have him living right around you and he comes to visit. 

I saw something with a HUGE wingspan the other night. He was going north of me and made me wonder why. Must live around here.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW - how gorgeous!


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

that is just too cool!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Gosh..he sat there for TWO HOURS! I didn't know what to do with myself...lol...and no one else was home!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW very cool!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He was back again this morning!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW. Absolutely stunning and amazing!  I am very jealous


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, he obviously has claimed rights to your place! What are you going to name him?!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Good idea! I'm open to ideas


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ed? I'd call him Ed and I don't know why.

It's very cool he's decided your tree is his new home. They live up to 35 years so he might be around for a long time. Is there a lot of fish in that river? Maybe he'd like a coy pond lol.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

HA! Eddie the Eagle! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_%22The_Eagle%22_Edwards That's what I was thinking! 

I want a wingspan picture!









This is really cool.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are fish in the river...I've seen them jump from time to time...apparently enough that he likes it here









NO Koi pond...LOLOLOLOL That would traumatize me! 

Ed? What's up guys...lol....I thought it would be something patriotic ..Ed?


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Sam from the Muppets.


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

Eagles are gorgeous birds. I use to see them often when I lived up in Washington state. Nice pictures btw !


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## Stonewall554 (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW these are some awesome pics. I grew up in NE PA, I dont remember even hearing of a bald eagle in those parts while I was there. Its nice to see that one has decided to return. what part of NE PA? (you dont have to get real specific), maybe its close to where my parents still live and I'll get to see him.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Wow, how unbelievably cool is that??? Great shots!!!


----------

